# Muzzleloader license Q



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

You can save rifle doe tags for muzzleloader season, as long as you stay in the same zone, right? What about bow season?

I just ran into a good deal on a muzzleloader, and I'm trying to decide how often I'd use it. Even if I didn't get drawn for a muzzleloader tag, I could be pretty picky about my doe, if I knew I was going to get more time.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You can use any "extra" doe tags during any concurrent season such as MZ or bow season. I am not sure, but I think they have to be 2nd and 3rd tags. Definately cannot fill your primary buck tag during MZ or bow late seasons, but I am not sure about a primary doe tag.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

*Concurrent* season doe tags are good in any season that is open provided the weapon is legal during that season. i.e. bow during bow season, any legal weapon during rifle season, bow or muzzleloader during muzzleloader season. But it HAS to be a concurrent season tag, they say concurrent season right on the tag. If its a doe "gun" tag, than sorry, your restricted to regular gun season.


----------

